# Original composers?



## dav (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello 
this is my first topic in this forum, (and I do not know if I am in the right place for what I want to do, but I hope so), I do not know how to play music but I am a good listener.

Passing my childhood in the middle east I used to several types of music available locally. Years later, and after some contact with occidental music I started to realize that some of those musicians and singers (to whom I listened in my childhood ans still do till now) have used occidental music in their works, specially in the 50s till 70s years.
Some people say that those musicians have recorded all the informations about the origin of their works on their original disks (which does not exist any more now), others says no specially while some songs have been sung in plays.
as for me I am not searching to accuse anybody or not to, what is important for me is that I like those music and I would like to know their original authors.

I'll start with two examples the first is a well-known music of Mozart I know this because singer declared that the music is originally composed by Mozart):






as for the second one I do not know its original composer (so if you know please add a comment):


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

The first one is a rather offensive "arrangement" of the first movement of Mozart's G minor symphony K550, usually called number 40.
See here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZD9nt_wsY0


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Ha, this reminds of a section in the book "Tunesmith" by Jimmy Webb (the "only artist to have ever received Grammy Awards for music, lyrics, and orchestration.") 

I might butcher this a bit but, basically - one of his composer friends has a deadline fast approaching for a huge order of music. The guy doesn't seem bothered by it when Jimmy asks how is it he seems so relaxed, when surely having to write that amount of quality music would take a lot out of you. The guy laughs and says "not as much as it's going to take out of Bach and Beethoven!"


----------



## dav (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanx Jeremy, the second one must be a french song but I have no idea about the original composer or singer,

you are right David

best regards


----------

